# فيديوهات عن المضخات و التوربينات والضواغط



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندسين المستقبل











على اللينك ده ان شاء الله هتلاقى فيديوهات قيمة جدا فى الهيدروليك عن المضخات و التربينات و تجميعها و الضواغط 



فيديوهات عن المضخات و التوربينات والضواغط
​


----------



## انا حسام (11 أبريل 2011)

الله يكرمك
بس اللينك مش بيودي علي حاجة
بيجيب سيرش الجوجل


----------



## حسن الهوا (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الترابين (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## basocaaa (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*​


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## وائل البحراوى (20 أبريل 2011)

ياعم المهندس اعملة ملف وحطة للزملاء ب\ل ما كل واحد بيدور علية


----------



## jassim78 (20 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (28 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​​*


----------



## مهران5512 (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
:84:


----------



## مصطفى خالد مجاهد (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## OverSpeed (1 مايو 2011)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## م حسن الحلي (23 مايو 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## eng.shymaa alhlow (23 مايو 2011)

مااعرفت احمله ....يمكن عندي خلل ....ضجت


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

* أين الردود*


----------



## مجدى فادى (18 يونيو 2011)

ان فخور بيكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (20 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## arbia39 (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يونيو 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

ازال المستخدم هذا الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## thamer_1997 (7 يوليو 2011)

مشششششششككوريين


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (25 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## khairy85 (25 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر علي مجهودك..........بس مش لاقي الملف


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (31 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## بسام السامعي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اغفر لمن ساعد كل طالب محتاج


----------



## بسام السامعي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو الشرح الكافي في كيفية التكيف والتبريد


----------



## مهندس : فادي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اللينك مفهوش حاجه بيودي علي صفحه مفهاش تحميل


----------



## egyatlas (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

